# epson print cartridges?????



## Block (May 6, 2002)

where is the cheapest place to get official epson ink carts from?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

www.office-world.co.uk do them and they claim to be cheap but I've no idea whether they are or not (the price is reduced if you buy more than 1).


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've used Printerbox www.printerbox.co.uk in the past for printer cartridges - v. fast service and seemed like a good price - worth a look.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I use www.ink2u.co.uk. They seem to be very cheap, fast and reliable.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

BLOCK look at :-

www.ccc.ratat.com

handy for you or

www.inkcycle.co.uk are spot on

or visit Big Howard on Whitehaven market on a Saturday !.

www.madforink.com have specials on epson at the moment.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Just had a look at http://www.inkcycle.co.uk
I can't believe those prices


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

WHSmith Online have an offer on at the moment. 3 for 2 or something similar.

Steve


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've been using www.photoglossy.com for a couple of years with no problems and they are cheap  They do ink, papers, and CD media.

SBJ


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thats helped me out too, cheers.. I bought one of their Photo 950's - it's an amazing bit of kit, but has 7 ink cartridges!!


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

Try http://www.7dayshop.com

They're based in Guernsey, so there no VAT ;D
They also do official cartridges & non-official!

Simon


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

cheers guys ill have a ratch through those and see which are cheapest


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I use www.ink2u.co.uk. They seem to be very cheap, fast and reliable.


I've also used these guys with no problems at all.

I generally go for the triple packs - seem better value.

Moley


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

so which one was the cheapest .. do tell...


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

OK done it for you as I needed one now.
I was after stylus photo 890 black and colour cart...

7dayshop.com was cheaper at 23.10
next was prinerbox at 30.85
both incl vat and del.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> OK done it for you as I needed one now.
> I was after stylus photo 890 black and colour cart...
> 
> 7dayshop.com was cheaper at 23.10
> ...


cheers jonhaff for doing all the hard work


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Epson 890 carts:-

T007 Black are Â£24.50p for 6
or Â£4.50p each.

T008 Colour are Â£27.03p for 6
or Â£5.40p each.

at ww.inkcycle.co.uk

They`re spot on .!!.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

www.inkcycle.co.uk even.................


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Compatible ink = bad news. So I'd avoid Inkcycle


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

BULLSHIT. !!!. "Compatibles are Bad News". What a load of BOLLOCKS !!.

I use 6 a week with no problems.
Superb quality .!!.

However if you want to flush money down the toilet go right ahead.!!.

Waste your money how you like.

Use the technology.
Knowledge is power.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I don't want to flush money down the toilet, but I also don't want to flush money down the printer heads - they seem to gobble it just as quick!
Epson printers (much as they are pretty good) are a loss-leader, just like a Sony playstation or MS X-box - The hardware is just a platform, but the consumables (or games) seem to be where they make more money. My Epson 640 was fine, then I tried a PCLine cartridge, and before it was finished the heads were clogged and no amount of flushing fixed it. (Can't comment on all the above-mentioned suppliers as not used them) Remedy to my problem was to buy a Photo 890 - and I'll be sticking to genuine cartridges from now on. I don't use anywhere near six carts/week, nearer 1 cart per six months, so maybe with heavy use, cheaper ink is OK 'cause it don't dry out, but as they say 'once bitten, twice shy' so I'd rather pay a bit more for the carts than a new printer.
Always bought mine from novatech.co.uk but ads for mx2.com seem competitive.
...But in Epson terms, the 890 is old now, so already the prices are going up to force you to buy a new printer, and the 640 isn't even mentioned any more!
Stick to digital images - much cheaper!


----------

